# top 10 iconic ts??



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Iv been into inverts for afew years now but only have afew ts and have seen many of you have massive collections of ts and i want to increase my collection but after a lengthy negotiaton iv been "allowed" a maximum of 10 so want to make a realy good guality collection rather than a high guantity collection with so looking for some inspiration of what species to keep so want to see what ppl are considering as there personal top ten iconic ts and make my collection up,
Few examples of what im talkin are (useing commom names)
Mexican red knee
Chillian rose
King baboon
Cobolt blue
Goliath bird eater (t blondi)

Whats your thoughts ppl


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Do remember that its never about numbers that makes a collection its how much enjoyment you get from it?

My top 10 would be the following:
Brachypelma albopilosum
C.marshalli
P.metallica
C.fimbriatus
P.cambridgei
M.balfouri
P.antinous
T.apophysis 
H.lividium


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been into tarantulas for several years and have less than 10 tarantulas...

Rather than acquiring 10 disparate tarantulas, why not try to breed some of what you have already? It seems strange that people do not try to breed more than they do buy more - after all, breeding is pretty much the most significant behavioural event in a tarantulas life. Everything else is sitting, eating and pooping.


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

GRB said:


> I've been into tarantulas for several years and have less than 10 tarantulas...
> 
> Rather than acquiring 10 disparate tarantulas, why not try to breed some of what you have already? It seems strange that people do not try to breed more than they do buy more - after all, breeding is pretty much the most significant behavioural event in a tarantulas life. Everything else is sitting, eating and pooping.


I think once i completed my collection id probably try to breed afew but i dnt think my experience is there yet, husbandry is up to scratch but breedings the next step, iv been breeding scorps for a while, currently over run with h spinifer an h swammerdami babys!!lol

You not have a top ten??


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

tick Salmon Pink Birdeater(Lasiodora parahybana)
tick Red Trapdoor Spider(Gorgyrella namaquensis) (its a spider not a t)
tick mexican red leg tarantula(Brachypelma emilia)
Chile Red Rose Tarantula(Grammostola rosea)
Cobalt Blue Tarantula(Haplopelma lividum)
Togo Starburst Baboon(Heteroscodra maculata)
White knee Tarantula(Acanthoscuria geniculata)
Greenbottle Blue(Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)
Colombian Pumpkin Patch(Hapalopus sp)
Killimanjaro Mustard(Pterinochilus chordatus)

as can tell this is more a shopping list for me


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

a versicolor
brachypelma smithi
theraphosa stirmi/blondi
poecilotheria metallica
pelinobius muticus
psalmopoeus irminia
c marshalli
m balfouri
l parahybana-(my fav)
p subfusca


----------



## MEDICALMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

T
a
r
a
n
t
u
l
a
.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

P. subfusca
P. nigricolor
X. immanis
T. blondi
P. irminia
H. lividum
C. cyaneopubescens
C. marshalli
M. lambertoni
A. diversipes


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd be quite happy if all I had was a minion army of Euathlus sp Red and Yellow's, they're lovely little things.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

As above but with C.cyaneopubescens'


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

My top 10 would be:


Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma moderatum
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma Sp new river
Brachypelma smithi
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia minatrix
Poecilotheria metallica
Heteroscodra maculata
Psalmopoeus irminia
But then i also like: Grammostola pulchripes, Grammostola pulchra, Brachypelma emilia, Brachypelma boehmei, Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

Right if I had to only ever own 10 T's then I'd have to think long and hard about it and try to get a little of everything in there. I'll add a few pics from the internet so people can see what I'm talking about! Sorry about copyright etc, but I'm really not that bothered. 

1. B. smithi (Mexican red knee). All collections should have one of these. This is the classic tarantula and the one that springs to most minds when the word tarantula is used. They have colour, some are docile enough for the odd handling if you're into that and they sit on display mostly.










2. Theraphosa sp (Goliath bird eater). I've put sp rather than blondi or strimi because there seems to be so much confliction regarding what's on offer at the current time. People claim they have blondi only to be told otherwise from someone more experienced. But as a pet spider with no view of breeding, who cares? They all get huge and make great display animals and being classed as the largest spiders in the world this is a must for any limited collection.










3. C. cyaneopubescens (Green bottle blue). In my eyes this is probably the best of all the currently available 'blue' spiders. They make huge webs in the entire enclosure and often sit out in full view looking beautiful. They have the most beautiful of blue colours which rarely seem to dull along with a bright orange abdomen. 










4. H. lividum (Cobalt blue tarantula). I see this spider as a boring tub of mud. The blue colouring isn't that pretty compared to some of the others out there, and you'll be lucky to see any blue at all because seeing the spider is in itself a rarity. But it's because of the rarity part that this has been added to my list. It's always special when you see that spider you've not seen since it was put in the tank 18 months ago and you find it hard taking your eyes off of it for that reason. Out comes the camera... back in the hole goes the spider! 










5. C. marshalli (Horned baboon). These are little gems. Usually readily available at cheap prices, and they have a horn! These are burrowers but they always seem to be up to something! Moving mud around, checking this and that and good feeders too! I've got a little soft spot for these.










6. Avicularia sp (Pink toes). Now these are pretty little things. They prefer to live upwards so you normally find them living by the lid. But this would probably be one of my arboreal choices. It would probably be A versicolor too as these are beautiful from sling to adult. 










7. A geniculata (Giant white knee). These are big spiders with an amazing appetite. They grow fast and always seem to be on display. Very easy to rear and are very pretty! 










8. P. murinus (Orange baboon tarantula). Well these are ermm... great... to look at. When you do see them out of their little love nest of thick webbing it's best not to annoy them in any way as they can be prone to sudden dashes that are usually faster than you are. They often get out far quicker than you can slam that lid back on! And if you happen to be in the way then the best case scenario is the spider runs up and over you and you catch it over the other side of the room. Worst case is a couple of love bites as these aren't shy when it comes to fang stabbing! But ooh that bright orange colour! :mf_dribble:










9. C. fimbriatus (Indian violet?). This is probably the spider I'd have sex with if forced at gun point. It's sexy. I doubt it'll let me go anywhere near it as it's got a temper on it, but my god it's gorgeous! Heavy webber but it's an elegant spider with class. This spider is royalty. 










10. P. muticus (King baboon). I would of said the Hercules baboon, but the way these guys have been inbred in recent years you'll find it easier to source a unicorn. Again a bit of a mud tub, but a big brown spider with attitude! A hobby classic and when I was first starting out back in 94 someone offered me one for £90!!!!! That was back then! That's like £1000.0000.000 in todays money. AND that was TRADE price!!! I got one many years later at a price of £40 and she was lovely! I saw her about 2 times in a year but it was worth it! 










Well that's the end of my list, hope it's ok!


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

that was good and informative


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Cheers batman! Exactly the kinda responce i been looking for already have afew on your list, personaly ill probably chance one or two but prity much hit the nail on the head there
Thanks again


----------



## RepSeller (Jun 9, 2013)

this is my 10  

A. Geniculata
A. Versicolor
P. Metalica, subfusca (HL)
C. Cyaneopubescens
L. Parahybana
B. Auratum
P. Irminia
C. Fasciatum
E. Cyanognathus


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

1) _Psalmopoeus_..... Any _Psalmopoeus_. Need I say any more?



2) _Brachypelma emelia_. If you have to have a flicky then you can't go wrong here.



3) _Grammostola iheringi_. Same as number 2, if you want a _Grammostola_ then why not a colourful one?



4) _Chilobrachys dyscolus_. Heavy webber, will rival any _P.murinus_ / _C.cyaneopubescens_.



5) _Encyocratella olivacea_. Arboreal baboon, grow like weeds.



6) _Lasiodora difficilis_. Large and flicky. Always out and makes a great display species.



7) _Lampropelma nigerrimum_. Stunning arboreal species with a bad attitude.



8) _Monocentropus balfouri_. Want blue but not a _P.metallica_? Look no further.



9) _Ceratogyrus marshalli_. Awesome baboon tarantula, large and aggressive.



10 _Cyriopagopus_ sp. Sulawesi black. Another big, black arboreal with an attitude to match.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

muska2510 said:


> tick Salmon Pink Birdeater(Lasiodora parahybana)
> tick Red Trapdoor Spider(Gorgyrella namaquensis) (its a spider not a t)
> tick mexican red leg tarantula(Brachypelma emilia)
> tick Chile Red Rose Tarantula(Grammostola rosea)
> ...


just a update to my shopping list lol


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

In no particular order:

P.	cambridgei
E.	uatuman
P.	nigricolor
H.	triseriatus
C.	fimbriatus
A.	urticans
C.	cyaneopubescens
L.	klugi
B.	emilia
G.	rosea


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

P. metallica
L. parahybana
G. pulcheripes
A. geniculata
T. blondi
H. maculata
C. cyaneopubescens
B. smithi
A. avicularia
E. murinus

In no particular order : )


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

1. Haplopelma schmidti
2. Ornithoctoninae sp. "Ho Chi Minh"
3. Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumtran tiger"
4. Pamphobeteus antinous (Bolivia)
5. Haplopelma robustum
6. Pelinobius muticus
7. Avicularia urticans
8. Monocentropus balfouri
9. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
10. Poecilotheria subfusca

Hard to choose just ten without a gun to your head...


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

selina20 said:


> *Do remember that its never about numbers*
> 
> My top 10 would be the following:
> Brachypelma albopilosum
> ...


Well said Selina.....cos your top 10 has only 9 T's in it :lol2:


----------

